# Sputnick sinkers



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Anyone know anywhere that you can buy these locally. I bought some from the surf fishing expert at the Sportsman Show in FWB and am down to only one. I'd prefer to buy them around here. As long as I'm asking, does anyone know anywhere local that sells Sealine rods and reels. I bought an outfit from Outcast at the sale and they don't have any more. Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We carry the weightshere at Top Gun Tackle in Orange Beach. We have about 5 or 6 different sizes up to 8 oz.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Great, where exactly are you located?



Chris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We are next to Winn-Dixie on the beach road about 2 miles past the perdido pass bridge.

Chris


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I checked all the pensacola area bait shops yesterday looking for some and no one had any. Looks like I'll be making a trip over to orange beach!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just to let you guys know what type we have before you drive over, they are the "home-made" ones that are kinda bullet shaped with the eye in the back and straight wires on the bottom that can be bent to whatever shape is desired. they aren't the expensive, fancy ones like those made by breakaway.

Chris


----------

